# Boxing by Philadelphia Jack O'Brien



## lklawson (May 13, 2009)

I have republished the classic manual "Boxing" by Philadelphia Jack O'Brien.

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/boxing/7150097

Many thanks to Chris Nagel for making this manual available to me for republishing!

Blurb:
"Philadelphia" Jack O'Brien, holder of the Light Heavyweight title, claiming the "American Middleweight" title, and boxing successfully in the Lightweight, Middleweight, and Heavyweight divisions, including a Championship match for the Heavyweight Championship of the World, fought to a No Decision against Jack Johnson, wrote his manual in 1928.

In his career he fought such notables as Jack Johnson, Jack Dempsey, Bob Fitzsimmons, and even Anthony J. Drexel Biddle.

O'Brien's comprehensive manual includes not only the standard instruction on how to punch, defend, and footwork but also covers fine aspects of ring generalship such as reading an opponent's intention, likely fighting styles, how to escape being cornered. O'Brien also provides in depth instruction of training up, diet, even sleeping advice. He includes instruction on how to minister to common injuries, advice on body toughening methods, and teaches the aspiring Referee.

Though O'Brien includes what we would today consider "politically incorrect" opinions, clearly driven by common beliefs of the time, he also includes some, for the times, startlingly forward looking opinions on racial integration.

This manual is a classic piece of history and an indispensable addition to the library of any boxing historian, boxer, and aspiring martial artist.​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Nagel (May 16, 2009)

Thank you Kirk for putting forth so much effort to make this rare and exhilarating read available for everyone. 

This book is often technical and based according O'Briens own style and school of thought, but at the same time it's very informative for the reader. It contains useful information that you won't anywhere else! In my opinion it belongs on the shelf of any dedicated aficionado or practitioner right next to the books of Edwin Haislet, Jack Dempsey and other illuminative works.

There has been other boxing manuals through out the years, but the authors can't be any more qualified than Jack O'Brien.






*A young Philadelphia Jack O'Brien taken from James J. Corbett's _Scientific Boxing_

I'm very much indebted to Mr. Lawson for the countless hours that he must have toiled in transcribing the book and getting it republished so that it may return to it's rightful place in the public's eye. 

I'm eager to get myself the tree-ware version so that I may compliment it with my thoughts, pen in hand.


----------



## lklawson (May 18, 2009)

Chris,

Thank you again for making this manual available to me for repub.  I am always surprised and gratified at the generosity of collectors such as yourself who donate copies and scans to my efforts.

I've just started work on George Bothner's "Scientific Wrestling," one of the rare classics of early 20th C. Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling.  However, my backlog includes things like Shaw's "On Sparring," and the Police Gazette's "Boxing."  Folks like Ken Pfrenger have loaned me material.  I still have Doran's boxing manual to repub from Ken, though it's missing a few pages (have to see what I can do about that).  

Further, Terry Brown just sent me a complete copy of Mendoza's Lessons.  It's not very long but expect to see a facsimile copy of that soon too (very cool!).

I have to say that without the generousity of folks like you, Ken, Terry, Ralph Grasso, and others, I wouldn't have half of the current list that you see on the lulu page.  Of course, I might be farther along on the list of books that I've bought myself for repubing.  

So, thanks again Chris!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

